# red injectors WTB



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

i looked around and cant find them but i seen them used, i thank on 2.5
can someone help me out with a part# or a web site plz


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

i have only seen blue and yellow. Not saying your wrong. Whats the significance?


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

hmmm i might have to wrong name for them... i'm talking about the 5 black things that set on top of the motor, i seen them in red... and i know i never seen them in yellow or blue so i guess im talkina bout the wrong thing


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Oh. those are the ignition coil packs. The red ones are expensive. 








http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...76879/


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

hey man thanks but those are for the 1.8t , and they didnt have them under the 2.5


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (easy cheese)*

same thing. as a matter of fact, pm [email protected], tell him your from the 2.5 tech forum and Andre told you to contact him.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

whats the diff between stock and the "red" ones?


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

the red ones add like 50 hp







naw but its basically only for looks


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (GrkPranksta69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrkPranksta69* »_the red ones add like 50 hp







naw but its basically only for looks 

careful with the jokes...!








nightshift1983 might make a thread asking the veracity of the matter!!!


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_
careful with the jokes...!








nightshift1983 might make a thread asking the veracity of the matter!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

Give me a call, I can take care of you with a set of them. 

Andre - Give me a call, too...whenever you get a chance.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Audi red coil packs 
06e905115e 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.5/Search/06e905115e/ 

no promises it works since i know jack squat about tuning but i've seen these exact ones (same part #) on a MKV 2.0T @ driversport inc


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

i have a red coil pack off an audi a4. and im pretty curious to see if they will work on the 2.5 so im gonna take one of mine out and compare sizes. i'll let everyone know. unless there is someone who already knows whether or not they work and is holding out on us.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

so i got a chance this weekend to take one of my coil packs out and compare it to the red audi ones. im sorry to say that the red ones DO NOT fit on the 2.5L. i tried to put the red one in and it's too big around and not long enough to work for our motor. i guess im just gonna have to get a eurojet valve cover powdercoated in wrinkle red.


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*RS4 Coil Packs*

I respectfully disagree :beer:
Installed on my 2.5T


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

oh wow wo2kid which motor are they from and where did you get those?! i got mine off a b6 a4 and they didnt fit at all. im very intersted in finding out where you got those. and thank you for respectfully disagreeing. that looks awesome by the way. exactly the look im going for and i also want to boost my bunny BADLY!


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Part Number*

I got them from the dealer. Here is the part number right off the box 06E 905 115 E. I just bought 5 of them. I think it came up to around $100. Check it out. I agree with you, it does add a nice look. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

http://www.dbcperformance.com/product_p/06e905115e.htm

In stock


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

Gunbunny08 get them ****s in son!!!!! I just ordered a ton of parts from dbc performance those guys rock!!!


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

will do wo2kid. just waiting for payday to come around this friday. im getting the coil packs and a wrinkle black valve cover from eurojet. or should i just go polished?


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Pictures?*

You have pictures of the ones you looking at? I can't find anything to get an idea...


----------



## UGBunny (Mar 14, 2008)

I got my Audi red coil packs: 06E 905 115E

















Before...









After...









cool...


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

I agree definitely cool


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I got them following the part number posted above! perfect FIT perfect running. no issues. 

Got them for 19.00 each plus tax at university audi downtown seattle


----------

